# "As bright as night"



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I am looking forward to the new releases being launched today. I assume there will be something relating to the SAR range, which is great... but at the same time, I hope they do not discontinue the existing and original Rescue-Timer.

The original has been on my list for some years now, and I have tried it on several times, each time really loving it. For some reason though, I keep buying something else ahead of it. Really not sure why, but maybe I should just finally go for it. Let's see what today brings


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll follow their online presentation of novelties today at 06:00 CEST.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Here we go, first pics from Mühle's online presentation













































Will add some written information later.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

19 years Mühle Rescue Timer.
Time for a new addition to the Reacue Timer range.

The new SAR Rescue Timer with full lume dial will be sold as „SAR Rescue Timer Lumen“. The full lume is not really a new feature for the SAR Rescue Timer, members here will remember the limited Bronze SAR. However, the version presented today will not come in a limited edition only.

Retail: €1850 with rubber strap or a very special Canvas strap, €1950 on bracelet. 

The „Lumen“ features a new back with the DGzRS logo. The logo will also be featured on the Canvas strap. For excellent readability the Lumen will have skeletonized hands.

According to Thilo Mühle the new Rescue Timer Canvas strap will be available for the black SAR as well.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

First impressions are really good. I do remember the bronze version, but this is much more my thing. I am glad that both this and the black dial will be part of the family, and not limited. Still not sure which one I prefer. I look forward to checking out the canvas strap in person - whenever Germany opens up again - but I think the bracelet would still be my preference.

@ Hi Mike - I missed the first part of the live preview, so may have missed this... but did they change the bracelet in any way, or is it the exact same version?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

njhinde said:


> @ Hi Mike - I missed the first part of the live preview, so may have missed this... but did they change the bracelet in any way, or is it the exact same version?


No changes. For those interested in the new Canvas strap it should be noted that they are fitted with a solid stainless steel pin buckle, no folding clasp though.

FYI: the SAR Rescue Timer will celebrate its 20th anniversary next year. A anniversary SAR Rescue Timer is in the pipeline though. Might be worth to wait.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

StufflerMike said:


> FYI: the SAR Rescue Timer will celebrate its 20th anniversary next year. A anniversary SAR Rescue Timer is in the pipeline though. Might be worth to wait.


Thanks very much Mike, that's interesting and certainly good to know. Most appreciated!


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

There wasn’t an awful lot of news revealed during the online presentation. That being said, the SAR Rescue Timer Lumen does look pretty good.


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)

The white dial and black date wheel is pretty cool. This watch is defo on the radar.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

van_helsing said:


> There wasn't an awful lot of news revealed during the online presentation. That being said, the SAR Rescue Timer Lumen does look pretty good.


What did you expect ? 10 new watches ? Imho the announcement was clear, I expected news about one new model, no more, no less.

As bright as night.

*Eine unserer Armbanduhren *lassen wir ab morgen in einem neuen Licht erscheinen. Getreu dem Motto „Präzise ablesbar, wenn andere im Dunkeln tappen" haben wir die neue Variante dieser Mühle-Uhr auf ein Maximum an Nachtablesbarkeit getrimmt.

Starting tomorrow, we will be presenting *one of our wristwatches* in a new light. True to the motto "Precisely readable when others are in the dark," we have trimmed the new version of this Mühle watch for maximum nighttime readability.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

StufflerMike said:


> What did you expect ? 10 new watches ? Imho the announcement was clear, I expected news about one new model, no more, no less.
> 
> Starting tomorrow, we will be presenting *one of our wristwatches* in a new light.


yes, you are quiet right actually - good point


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

10 new watches would have been a good thing, though 😀


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

That canvas strap is really cool


----------

